# Another Look La Vie Claire, Reynolds 753R



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

The frame came to me via an Internet friend, and it is in rather good cosmetic shape. Just the usual scrapes in an amount that will make it less stressful to take the finished bike on the road.

It is made with Reynolds 753, a grade of steel I've yet to ride (although my unmarked 92 Gazelle is purportedly of same material, according to the seller Mr. Stone of the UK).

The Look is a 62cm cc, with a 59cm top tube and 42cm chain stays. The wheel base will likely end up being a relaxed 102.5cm. 126mm rear spacing, English threads throughout, and the usual 27.2mm seat tube ID.

The year is probably mid eighties. Did Look build this frame or, as have been suggested on the Web, some unconfirmed frame maker got the contract? Who knows?

Anyway, enough chatter:


















I started out scrubbing the frame and fork with Simple Green. After drying I removed many shallow blemishes with Turtle white polishing compound and wax . 









The English threaded BB shell was in good shape, with the taps just needed for general cleaning of old framesaver and cheese like grease deposits.









Then I cut the faces to remove a few little dings and again mostly just to clean things up.









The fork got the same treatment. Here the crown race under the knife..









..and the threads


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

BTW, weighed the frame/fork and it comes in at 2750 grams.

Continued messing with my luscious Campy tools for more frame prep, and then as the build started for real with the headset cups I switched to the $12 home made all-thread press. And guess what? It worked just fine. But crudely, and without the irresistible need to fondle & caress.









This guy faces the headtube lugs and cuts a small chamfer on the inside. The latter helps the cups get started when pressing them in.









Stuck the fork alignment tools on the rear. The drops measured a few mm wider than 126 (just fine, considering the current plans), but also slightly skewed. The 753 stuff yielded only very reluctantly to my efforts. I got it close, but not perfect. 
These things also work on the front fork and different spacings.









A length of 5/8" all-thread, nuts, big washers and 2 rubber discs make up a simple tool to gently press the headset cups in.
Velo Orange $20 el cheapo. I like this one. Pretty, no frills, durable.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

I've found that when installing the sealed BB unit, with its delicate splined alloy cups, it's safer with something keeping the tool firmly in place to prevent slipping. An old skewer has worked for me.









The little spring steel clamp keeps the wrenches from slipping and rounding the corners of the nut.

My idea for this project have gone around a bit. It will be a bi-weekly rider, but to avoid redundancy (yes, a concept unknown to many here!) I was wanting something different that the other regulars. The original plan was to make it my dedicated climbing bike, since in these parts the hills are steep and upwards of 4000 vertical, and I love to ride there. While my current line-up scale these obstacles with some degree of success, the gearing in particular could be improved upon.










But now that I see the frame with wheels in place I realize that it may not go any faster or otherwise be better suited to hill climbing compared to my existing rides. First off the wheels base is 102.5 cm, hardly aggressive by today's standards, or even back in 1986. It is also a cm or two taller than I first thought.

So the new idea is the 'Century Rider'. The size will afford a relatively comfortable position (albeit not as laxed as the two 65cm frames in the stable), and the modernistic drive train/group I have in mind should give trouble free index shifting. 









It's time to tinker with the components, a mix of 10 speed Chorus and Record from before the little carbon tidbits crept in.


















Record hubs with Mavic Open Pro 32H and DT butted spokes. A quality wheelset with a traditional feel, and certainly strong. Remember Cav's front rim in Tour de Suisse? Will be a while before I go carbon...


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Worked on the chainline. As it turned out just mounting the crank and checking the measurements was all that was required.









From a point halfway between the rings to the center line of the frame is about 43mm.









The rear spacing is 130mm (with the hub spreading the original 126'ish mm). So from the center line of the hub to the inside face of the drop is 130 divided by 2 = 65mm. From the same hub center line to the idealized chainline we measured 43mm at the crank. 
65 minus 43 = 22mm, which should be the distance from the inside face of the right drop to the middle of the cluster.









Now all I need is to go find a 10 speed chain.... anybody know if I can keep using my old chain breaker on these narrow ones?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

The front derailleur I got a hold off for a little more the change in my pocket has a 35mm clamp. Mighty big. Must be for one of those alloy frames.

I figured it would be all right if I came up with some spacer material. A few minutes in the hardware store brought me to the plumbing aisle. A PVC sleeve for connecting 3/4" pipe seemed about right in size.










After sawing off a narrow section and splitting the resulting ring in two I went ahead and lined the derailleur clamp with the pieces.










It looks a little awkward, but it works. I thought the FD might move out too far for the inside limit, but it'll be fine.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Jan thank you so much for posting this report and photos. Just excellent, well done and informative. A labor of love.

I've never ridden Reynolds. Let us know your your thoughts. 

P.S. "lucious campy tools" indeed!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice, indeed, Jan. I like your headset spring holder. I just bought one of these:
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=51&item=HW-2#
To keep from mucking up nice Campy threaded headsets, since most of my bikes run those.

Looking forward to a ride report. I have a feeling it will be faster than your Merckx.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

That's TRICK!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding,...

Naturally, I love the frame but the photo essay is excellent,... You are never too old to learn new tricks and I learned a few reading this..... The headset clip is a great idea...


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

It's a Campagnolo 712/3 Headset Spacing Tool:

https://www.velobase.com/ViewSingleTool.aspx?ID=21E3B98F-FA79-419C-B78E-294D79F86CDF&AbsPos=4










(I'm another "Jan," but on this side of the Atlantic, the name causes some gender confusion!)


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Would you consider doing a show on PBS? Call it "This Old Bike". I'd watch. I bet a lot of others would too.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

How will it 'look' with these tires:


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Love this thread. That frame's in great shape. I'm suffering serious Campy toolset envy. Fortunately my favorite LBS has one & I'm allowed to "borrow" the set & work on my bike in the work area when needed.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

Jan, I really enjoyed this thread, if only for the amazing set of acquired Campag tools, in addition to the excellent informative shots.

In addition, I also loved the Saturday romp through all your other sites including the climbing option as well as the "Off the Grid" sample, amazing in and of itself. I had seen that site when you first posted it and was interested to find your next project well on its way.

You have one lucky child that gets to learn and experience many things most Americans would never see, and hands-on no less, a far cry from the video game remote learning culture so prevalent these days. 

Look forward to following your future experiences, both two-wheel and beyond.

- kh


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Gorgeous. For some reason, I always thought those frames were carbon, but lo and behold some were 753. A very neat build! Thank you for sharing. 

Robert


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent picture show with descriptions - but like many people, I need instant gratification too - where are the pictures of the finished bike?

PS always been a big fan of that frame


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

this is as far as i'm for now. waiting for chain and cables.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Just curious, but who was the actual builder of these frames? Since Look was more of a pedal and ski binding manufacturer, I'm wondering who actually put torch to tubes and built these frames under their label? Did Look contract out their manufacture? Or, did Look actually have their own frame shop? 

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, love this post, thanks for sharing! Definitely drooling over the Campy tools...

As a side note, the cyclus headset press is very affordable and works great: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Cyclus_Headset_Press/5300003485/


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

aptivaboy said:


> Just curious, but who was the actual builder of these frames? Or, did Look actually have their own frame shop?


Robert, I have not been able to come up with any definitive answer. Some obscure Internet source alluded to an Italian frame builder, but since it's English threaded I didn't put much weight to that.

Anybody out there know who built this limited production frame set in the mid eighties?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Robert, I have not been able to come up with any definitive answer. Some obscure Internet source alluded to an Italian frame builder, but since it's English threaded I didn't put much weight to that.
> 
> Anybody out there know who built this limited production frame set in the mid eighties?



That is a question for the ages....Nobody seems to know.. Like you, I've read all the rumors but there is no agreement.. The name Scapin comes up more than most...

They only built 500 of these frames for sale to the public. They also built a few team issued frame that looked the same except the driveside chainstay was chromed and the frame had a race number peg on the top tube.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! I'm suffering from tool envy.


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

As far as the build of the frame is concerned, I was told years ago that some were built by Masi and others were built by A. Mondonico. 

Masi wanted to supply the team bikes in '85-'86, but said he would not supply free bikes to any team when he could get paid for them, as he had in the past with Merckx, Hinault and others.

It could have been Somec as well. I'm not sure we'll ever know the truth as Masi is now dead, and Alberto probably doesn't know either.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Very nice write up. You're more patient then me - I'm always anxious to build the bike and the camera is no where to be found.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Fantastic! Gorgeous bike, great pictures, and definite tool envy. Impressive all around - thank you.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I can't decide if I want your tools more or your bike

Thanks for all the photos and the writeup...and wow, I too learned a few great tips.

I'm not even sure what the skewer trip in the BB cups does yet, but I'm going to ponder it a bit.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Fantastic! Thanks for the build-u pics. Yes, I like your tools too. .


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

nayr497 said:


> I'm not even sure what the skewer trip in the BB cups does yet, but I'm going to ponder it a bit.


I really like that idea, will definitely use it. Have had wrenches fly off under torque. Great thread, thanks


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Typo...I meant skewer trick, not trip.

So, it has been a day and I'm still unclear about it. Can someone tell me what the skewer in the BB does. I've put a few in but I guess I'm not familiar enough with them to know what the skewer does for you.

Thanks! 

And again...completely jealous of all those nice tools!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I use a skewer in the BB when using a splined cartridge BB tool.. 

Most cartridge BB's have splined cups.. The tool will slip if not held in place with a skewer.. This only works if the BB spindle has a hole all the way through...Not all do..


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks again for all the replies.

Now to the gearing.

This is my first '10 speed' bike, and I wanted to figure out how best to take advantage of all these sprockets in the back. The cassette I happened to have is a widely spread 11-29. It is lightly used, almost got it for free; and I won't just buy another simply to change the tooth count.

If I do the regular modern chainring set-up of 53 -39, then my high gear would be a whopping 126.6. Good for all out sprints and 40mph+ descents, but not very useful otherwise.

Another concern of mine is the big jump between rings on today's cranks. I'm used to about 10T, as in the classic 52-42. This feels right to me. Worse even are the so called compact cranks with their 16T jump.

As I looked at the numbers I realized if I went down to a 49T big ring I might just end with an ideal set of gears. The high of 49-11 is still vastly higher than the 53-13 I have used for thousands of miles. The jump from 49 to 39 chain rings is 10T. The total chain wrap is 28T, which should be fine with a short cage RD.

Looking at the table of gear inches it seems to be a good selection without too much redundancy.

Anyway, the chain is not here yet, so this is all theory.



















The 49T big ring installed and the 53 one being tossed in the parts corner.


----------



## bike.racer (Nov 13, 2007)

I found an obscure web link that said these 1986 Look frames were contracted out to Hillman Cycles in Australia. I have verified that they were an authorized builder for Reynolds 753 and later 853 frames, but that is about all I know about them. At least its a possible lead. I have one of these 1986 Team bikes equipped with original parts as used in the '86 TdF and '86 Coors Classic by Hinault and Lemond.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bike.racer said:


> I found an obscure web link that said these 1986 Look frames were contracted out to Hillman Cycles in Australia. I have verified that they were an authorized builder for Reynolds 753 and later 853 frames, but that is about all I know about them. At least its a possible lead. I have one of these 1986 Team bikes equipped with original parts as used in the '86 TdF and '86 Coors Classic by Hinault and Lemond.



Do you have any pics of your team bike? I'd love to see it...They are extremely rare


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

So now we have the following as probable builders:

Somec
Masi
Mondonico
Hillman Cycles

Dave, you mentioned a name in another thread. Was it Basso?

Look could have ordered the frames with English threading from an Italian source. But, to me, there's something about the overall aesthetics of these bikes that say Benelux. The craftsmanship is utilitarian and to the point, without embellishments.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay, finally finished:










Build list:

Frame and fork: Look La Vie Claire 'Equipe', Reynolds 753.
Crank: Campagnolo Record square taper, 49-39
BB: Campy Chorus 102mm, English threaded
Pedals: Speedplay Light Action
FD: Campy Chorus 10 sp
RD: Campy Chorus 10 sp
Chain: KMC 10 sp
Shifters: Campy Chorus 10 sp Ergo Power
Cables: Campy
Hubs: Campy Record 10 sp 32 hole
Cassette: Campy Record 10 sp 11-29
Spokes: DT Swiss double butted
Rims: Mavic Open Pro
Tires: Vittoria Zafiro Pro 25mm
Brake calipers: Campy Chorus dual pivot front, single rear
Stem: Cinelli 1A 110mm
Bars: Cinelli Giro d'Italia 42cm
Bartape: Fizik
Plugs: Velox
Headset: VO
Seatpost: Campy Nouvo Record 2 bolt 27.2mm
Saddle: Brooks Pro 













So today I actually went riding for the first time since my heel fracture 2 months ago. Did 25 miles of dead flat. Needless to say my finer appreciation of the subtleties of vintage steel was somewhat shrouded by other, more physical sensations. Not all were good, but through the discomfort I concluded that I like Campy 10 speed. A lot.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous bike! I like the second shot with the canyon wall in the background.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> So now we have the following as probable builders:
> 
> Somec
> Masi
> ...



Scapin is what I've heard


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding job....Beautiful


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful bike.

Are those ride pictures from Potash Road?


----------



## bike.racer (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Dave, at the moment the bike is in storage. I'll eventually get some photos for you.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the finished build!

So many nice things, but I think that crankset is wildly sexy.

I also think Open Pros laced to Record hubs might be my favorite wheels. Wonderful all around performers and low profile rims are much, much nicer to look at than all these 10' tall carbon wheels of today.

Enjoy riding that, Jan!!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

clalor said:


> Beautiful bike.
> 
> Are those ride pictures from Potash Road?


Since Jan has ridden away from me there, I can say yes, that is Potash road.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

A bike for the ages. So many things to like. Shiny alloy Campy 10 speed. Open Pros, 32x3 on Record hubs (got a pair myself), Cinelli quill stem and bar, and on and on.

Just an observation re 753. Reynolds required frame builders to be "certified" to build with 753 as it had to be brazed with lower temperature silver as opposed to brass. Off the top of my head I can't think of any Italian shop that put out 753 frames. I could be wrong. But there were a number of entities in Benelux (like Gazelle in Holland) that built with 753.

Looking back at my copy of the "Memorial" Winning magazine "coffee table" issue of the '86 TDF, I noticed that for some stages Hinault and LeMond were on identically painted frames but with Reynolds 531P tubing decals.

While we may never know, I'd bet that the 753 Look frames weren't made in Italy.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Looking back at my copy of the "Memorial" Winning magazine "coffee table" issue of the '86 TDF, I noticed that for some stages Hinault and LeMond were on identically painted frames but with Reynolds 531P tubing decals.
> 
> .


That would make sense...I have book about Hinault, written in 1987, where he says his personal mechanic made his frames...The pics in the book show the La Vie Claire frames..


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

What is it about that paint scheme that I love so much? It can't be nostalgia, since I was born in '82 and didn't have much interest in bicycles until about 6 years ago. Maybe it's my tendency to gravitate towards vintage gear, whether in bikes, surfboards, musical instruments, etc.

Or maybe it just looks great! Anyway, gorgeous bike.


----------



## clalor (May 29, 2010)

zmudshark said:


> Since Jan has ridden away from me there, I can say yes, that is Potash road.


Thanks. I thought it looked familiar. It seems like a great road to ride if you can pick a time in which the truck traffic to/from the plant isn't too bad.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*kool idea with the quick release*

I like the use of the quick release to hold the special BB socket on! Excellent pictures of the prep too


----------

